# New Dump Body



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Back in the spring we put a new dump body on our '99 Freightliner tri-axle. Previous body was aluminum and we swapped it out for a steel body with a swing gate. The swing gate is the best thing we ever invested in. We haul alot of stumps and they used to always get stuck, not any more. 

We also had a guy do custom airbrushing for the lettering and pinstriping. He came right to our shop and worked out of the back of his truck. He did it in 1 day and both sides match perfect.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a good looking truck. We've been looking at trucks. Saw a decent deal on a Mack with aluminum body. Can't see buying it. Between stumps, rocks and taking stone out with excavator we'd kill an aluminum body.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn, that's a good looking truck. Did a little rubbing on the buds! You guys put the paint on the bed? Looks great.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> That's a good looking truck. We've been looking at trucks. Saw a decent deal on a Mack with aluminum body. Can't see buying it. Between stumps, rocks and taking stone out with excavator we'd kill an aluminum body.


Same here, but we couldn't pass up the truck. It was my cousins truck and he has a bad back and can't drive anymore. It is a '99 with a 275,00 miles, 46k rears, 475 Cat that we had turned up to 550hp. Also had all brand new tires, brake drums and lining. Paid $45,000, sold the aluminum body for $9,000 and the new dump body installed was $28,000.

So basically we got $66,000 into a truck that we know was very well taken care of and we have the dump body that we want. Good trucks are hard to come by. Everyone is staying away from the newer emissions trucks and buying up the older ones. Problem is, the older ones need alot of work. The only downfall to this truck is the double frame. The salt kills them and they rust and swell.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Damn, that's a good looking truck. Did a little rubbing on the buds! You guys put the paint on the bed? Looks great.


Wheels were pretty bad. Took them to a guy that has a machine that polishes them. $90 for drives and and $80 for steering. Had to break them all down and re-mount, but that is better than polishing. 

Normally we do paint, but we had the shop that we bought the body off of install everything. That was a hard pill for my dad to swallow, because is a fabricator and is very picky, but they did a good job. They are not too far from you. They are located near Philly. Here is their website.

http://www.triadtruck.com/

Body is a Beau-Roc and is hardox 450 steel. 3/16" sides and 1/4" floor and tailgate. You can customize the body anyway you want. They have done some pretty neat stuff.

You get all cleaned up from the snow ?


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

Can you still use the tailgate as a regular dump swing gate?


----------



## Gld700 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice looking truck!


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I got my driveway, a couple neighbor driveways and couple neighbors mailboxes cleaned up. I had the guys drop me a skid loader off Thursday before the snow. Still a pia, spent probably 12-13 hours just on them. I didn't measure but we had to have 32-35" or little more. Kids have yet to go back to school this week state and county still trying to get the roads widened out to normal.

We don't really do any plowing but we've been doing T&M clean up for our good customer and I little subcontract work for the state through another contractor this week. I learned to hate snow removal our 1st few years in business and this is our second winter of just not doing it. Works for me, make our money when the sun shines and try to tread water in the winter and do maintenance on the equipment.

You guys get much out of this storm? 475 wasn't enough?


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Very Nice truck, should serve you well for many years.
Today was looking in the equipment paper, there is an advertisement for new 2016 Freightliner dump trucks, 4 axle, big engines, 16 foot steel boxes with sales tax added to the price they are $182,430.00 with manual transmissions.
I do not know how the trucks can generate the kind of money to make the mortgage payments!:whistling
$182,430.0 for a 4 axle dump truck, who would have thought it.
Put the thing is; they sell!!!!!:blink:
You have a good deal with this truck $66,000.00, that's very good.


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

You guys have three excavators now, what are the models, make?
Is that a 850CFM Joy air compressor is see in the background?
I have a 650 CFM Joy.
I remember a few years back when everyone posted a listing of their toys (I mean earth moving equipment).


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

mattg2448 said:


> Can you still use the tailgate as a regular dump swing gate?


Absolutely. In order to use the swing gate, you have to get out of the truck and pull 2 levers to allow it to swing open. It isn't something you use all the time, but when you need it, it is well worth it. Stumps never get stuck, we also haul firewood and it slides right out. 

It is nice to open up and load up a big boulder or a concrete structure. We had a small job where we had to spread 8" of topsoil on a 4ft high retaining wall. Opened the gate, backed up to the wall and shoveled it out.

Here is a youtube video showing how it works.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> I got my driveway, a couple neighbor driveways and couple neighbors mailboxes cleaned up. I had the guys drop me a skid loader off Thursday before the snow. Still a pia, spent probably 12-13 hours just on them. I didn't measure but we had to have 32-35" or little more. Kids have yet to go back to school this week state and county still trying to get the roads widened out to normal.
> 
> We don't really do any plowing but we've been doing T&M clean up for our good customer and I little subcontract work for the state through another contractor this week. I learned to hate snow removal our 1st few years in business and this is our second winter of just not doing it. Works for me, make our money when the sun shines and try to tread water in the winter and do maintenance on the equipment.
> 
> You guys get much out of this storm? 475 wasn't enough?



My house only got 2" but 20 miles south where my dad plows they got 20". We only have a contract with a bank for 2 locations and we sub that out. I run our Case 590 with 14' pusher which is hired out to another contractor and my dad runs our Komatsu 250 loader with 16' pusher that is hired out to another contractor. We do not wanna deal with the headaches of dealing with salting and repairing grass in spring, so we are just happy running our equipment for other contractors. We were out for 3 days this past storm.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

burntside bob said:


> You guys have three excavators now, what are the models, make?
> Is that a 850CFM Joy air compressor is see in the background?
> I have a 650 CFM Joy.
> I remember a few years back when everyone posted a listing of their toys (I mean earth moving equipment).


Kobelco 115 with 4,000 hrs in which the hyd. pump just took a crap. Cost $2,800 to get rebuilt with I thought was cheap.
The other Kobelco is a 200 Mark IV with 8,000 hrs. That pump has a rattle so we sent that up to get rebuilt too.
Then we have a Cat 315C with 8,000 hrs and have done nothing major to it. It is a 2001 and still has the original batteries in it. 

Good eye on the compressor. It is a Joy 275cfm. Has a John Deere turbocharged motor. Picked it up at an auction for $1,500. We use it for sandblasting. We have air chipping hammers, but I would rather not use them...lol.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

How much added tare weight did the steel box add vs the aluminum?

How much heavier is the side swing gate then a bottom/top swing gate?

Don't forget to charge enough to buy a new truck, not what your truck costs to operate, or when its done, you are too.:thumbsup:


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks really sharp. I cant believe what a triaxle costs nowadays. Not really sure how you could ever have a truck pay for itself with a $180,000 or more price tag. It seems like rehabbing the old trucks is the way to go these days. Everyone I've talked to that has a new truck hates them because they are always in the shop for one thing or another. Again, that truck looks great


----------

